# BART strike: Unions give 72-hour notice of shutdown (8/8/13)



## DET63 (Aug 4, 2013)

> BART unions late Thursday officially gave 72-hour notice of an impending rail line strike for Monday morning, telling riders they will need to find another way to get around if a deal is not reached this weekend.
> The notice, the last formal step needed before a strike can begin, does not guarantee a shutdown but essentially starts a clock that will expire at 11:59 p.m. Sunday for management and unions to reach a deal. They remained far apart on the key issues of pay and contributions to health care and pensions.
> 
> "It is unfortunate that we find ourselves in the same situation that we were in 30 days ago, with no real progress made by management to address worker concerns about safety and wage cuts," said Roxanne Sanchez, president of the local Service Employees International Union.


More (with comments)

Many people, even in the politically liberal Bay Area, have little sympathy for the BART employees. They're well-paid and receive generous benefits, rarely seen in the private sector or even elsewhere in the public sector.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Related: BART strike ban would need state legislation



> The 4 1/2-day BART strike in July gave the Bay Area a taste of the torture that may await Monday if the transit agency fails to reach agreement with its two largest unions. It backed up traffic for miles, created long lines for buses and ferries, and prompted many commuters to take days off or work from home.
> It also generated a lot of anger and frustration and caused many commuters to question why public transportation workers are permitted to strike in the Bay Area when transit strikes are illegal in major cities. including New York, Washington and, yes, San Francisco, where Muni employees are not permitted to strike.
> 
> Courts in California have upheld the right of public employees to strike with two major exceptions - when a strike "would create a substantial and imminent threat to public safety" or when a law specifically prohibits certain workers from striking. In California, the only state law banning public employees from walking off the job in a labor dispute applies to firefighters. San Francisco city employees, including Muni workers, are prohibited from striking by City Charter.


----------



## chakk (Aug 4, 2013)

I predict the strike will begin Sunday night and continue through at least Labor Day.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 5, 2013)

from governor brown's office

http://cert1.mail-west.com/yjzL/uzjanmc7rmmY/lowz11mYgtmy/Yk8d5bim58/Yqvnqm/42kewz11m/bewl3eczrp?_c=d|ze7pzanwmhlzgt|11mjrx24pr3yjro&_ce=1375679846.3a7919803e968d8e1eddcc8b02dcd67a


----------



## DET63 (Aug 5, 2013)

BART Strike Averted as Governor Asks for Inquiry


> *Update: 11:45 p.m. Sunday, Aug. 4:*
> The latest:Gov. Jerry Brown has stepped into the deadlocked talks between BART and its two biggest unions and appointed a three-member board of inquiry to examine the unresolved issues in the labor dispute.
> 
> Brown's move, made at the request of BART officials, means that workers will not go on strike tonight and trains will roll as usual Monday morning.
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2013)

BART is much more expensive than other US heavy rail systems. And these motormen still want to strike?


----------



## George Harris (Aug 7, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> BART is much more expensive than other US heavy rail systems. And these motormen still want to strike?


Yup, and not just the motormen.

In one recent news article one of the car cleaners was quoted as saying that it was dark in the tunnels and he ffelt unsafe at times, and felt that $24 an hour was not sufficient for what he had to do. I leave it to others to comment.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 8, 2013)

Fire them all. Or raise the fares to what needs to be collected to pay for the service. Either way, they will find out real quickly how badly they are needed.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 11, 2013)

Merely delaying the inevitable?

Judge orders cooling-off period to prevent another BART strike - http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-judge-orders-cooling-off-period-to-prevent-another-bart-strike-20130811,0,553911.story

"Although BART and its biggest unions -- SEIU Local 1021, Amalgamated Transit Union Local 1555 and AFSCME Local 3993 -- bargained until late Saturday night, not much progress was made, and the hearing began at 9 a.m. Sunday.

"San Francisco court officials say that in recent memory the courts here have never officially opened on a weekend for a public proceeding.

"After seeing an edited version of the necessary paperwork, Karnow said he signed it and the two-month hiatus began. The parties are scheduled to resume negotiating at 1 p.m."

Westbound at West Oakland, July 2007 (WhoozPhoto):

​


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 11, 2013)

George Harris said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > BART is much more expensive than other US heavy rail systems. And these motormen still want to strike?
> ...


(Not taking a stance on any of this, just a comment)

To be fair, $24 in the Bay Area is not the same as $24 elsewhere...


----------



## Blackwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Just to weigh in... I make $21.90 an hour _*ON OVERTIME.*_ And I work a very risky job (firefighter, professional) to boot. Also, I live in Northern California and have to contend with the same cost of living as any in the Bay Area.

No. $24 is NOT so different. And it is WAY too much for a damn coach cleaner. Period. :angry2:


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 12, 2013)

apparently from an employee (who will remain nameless) that this is all one sided



> I am a BART Train Operator for ATU 1555! We are in the middle of the negotiations of our lives right now! Management hired "union-busting" Tom Hocks to do us in! They are not playing fair, just negotiating in front of the media! We went on strike for 4 and a half days in July! Polls say the public supports management! We are asking for a decent contract with no concessions! We are labeled "Greedy Union Workers"! BARTD has plenty of surplus but says they need the money for the future! They want us to give up 10% of what we make now! The local politicians seem to be on managements' side! We are in "Blue-Collar" country in the San Francisco Bay Area! Where did the reasonable people go? Polls have people responding "Fire their ass like Reagan did"! Governor will ask for 60 Day Cooling Off period! Management does not negotiate! HELP!! If you are in this area, please call your district Board of Director! WE WILL FIGHT FOR THE WORKING CLASS!! In unity, my siblings!


also bart spent 300,000 to spend money on a negoator who has a bias and was caught breaking the law

http://www.eastbayexpress.com/oakland/barts-lead-negotiator-has-a-history-of-illegal-behavior/Content?oid=3647205

http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/BART-union-s-demands-include-firing-negotiator-4660652.php


----------



## DET63 (Aug 12, 2013)

BART strikes blocked for now; no progress on talks


> BART riders got a two-month strike reprieve Sunday when a San Francisco Superior Court judge ordered the 60-day cooling-off period requested by Gov. Jerry Brown.
> The injunction, which will stay in effect until midnight Oct. 10, blocks a repeat of the 4 1/2-day walkout in early July that snarled traffic and disrupted the commute of hundreds of thousands of workers across the Bay Area.


So we have until October to get this dispute resolved without the trains being held up. Will negotiations resume only in late September?


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 12, 2013)

Blackwolf - I'm just saying that people who live outside of NorCal really don't have much perception as to what $24/hour pays for out there. That was my only point. It sounds like a LOT of money to someone from Michigan because rent on a 2-bdr apartment is about $700-800 here. That's all I meant.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 12, 2013)

I hate to say that I find that quote amusing, but on some level I do find the whining (and that is, in fact, what it comes across as based on my knowledge of the situation) of that poster/writer to be amusing. I wonder what, even controlling for cost-of-living, bus drivers and the like are making in the South or in the Mountain West...


----------



## tp49 (Aug 12, 2013)

In fairness though I think the $24 an hour cleaner (System Service Worker) is someone who is at the top step of the pay scale and not someone who just got hired off the street. Looking at the base wage scale in the recently expired CBA someone in that category making $24 an hour has been working for the district for at least five years.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 13, 2013)

They do what they want, I don't care anymore. I'm not going to ride the expensive BART anyways unless I really need to run quick. Muni Metro is a better deal, and pretty fast, too.

Los Angeles has high cost-of-living as well, but LACMTA only costs $1.50 for a ride. You see what I mean?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 13, 2013)

tp49 said:


> In fairness though I think the $24 an hour cleaner (System Service Worker) is someone who is at the top step of the pay scale and not someone who just got hired off the street. Looking at the base wage scale in the recently expired CBA someone in that category making $24 an hour has been working for the district for at least five years.


True, though at least to me, $50k/yr (presumably plus benefits) does seem to be a bit much for a glorified janitor considering that my experience is that skilled machinists often don't get more than something in that range.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2013)

Pay machinists more, then. 50k in the Bay Area goes about as far as 32k in the Tidewater area.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 13, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Pay machinists more, then. 50k in the Bay Area goes about as far as 32k in the Tidewater area.


I didn't realize it was that bad outside of SF. I know San Francisco proper is awful, but I didn't know how bad it was once you got off of the Peninsula.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2013)

Anderson said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Pay machinists more, then. 50k in the Bay Area goes about as far as 32k in the Tidewater area.
> ...


There is Nowhere in California that's Cheap to LIve! And 50K a year isnt exactly Mitt Romney Money! Texas has a Low Cost of Living compared to the Coasts and Big Cities but also is on the Bottom in almost every Category of Social Measurement including Low Wages and the Most Number of People without Health Insurance! Hence Low Wage/No Benefits Employers are Flocking here! Most of the so called "Jobs" that our Politicians and Boosters tout are Minimum Wage/No Benefits Service Jobs! (for example our Wait Persons are paid $2.13 an Hour plus tips!  ) Most Texans would Love to make $50K a Year but Never will!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 14, 2013)

Still, with the popularity of the system combined with very high fares, I would expect BART to make a profit. An actual operating profit is the only excuse for this.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Still, with the popularity of the system combined with very high fares, I would expect BART to make a profit. An actual operating profit is the only excuse for this.


BART does rather well as transit systems go, covering 64% of its operating costs via the fare box. But 100% is unlikely to ever be practical unless they only run the trains during rush hour. As soon as one runs off peak service the ball game is pretty much over for covering all operating costs.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 15, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Still, with the popularity of the system combined with very high fares, I would expect BART to make a profit. An actual operating profit is the only excuse for this.
> ...


Then BART still has no excuse for $8.25 to the airport. I guess I'll have to contend with SF congestion while riding a SamTrans bus to the airport. I don't live in SF, so is there any other way to get there? International flight are expensive from here.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Then BART still has no excuse for $8.25 to the airport.


Actually, it does have one. Per Wikipedia:



> Fares on BART are comparable to those of commuter rail systems and are higher than those of most
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapid_transitsubways
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapid_transit, especially for long trips. The fare is based on a formula that takes into account both the length and speed of the trip.
> *A surcharge is added for trips traveling through the *
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 19, 2013)

DET63 said:


> > Then BART still has no excuse for $8.25 to the airport.
> 
> 
> Actually, it does have one. Per Wikipedia:
> ...


That may be their excuse for themselves to feel good and gain support, but they are not a commuter rail system and shouldn't act like one. It dosen't even cost much more to ride the whole Caltrain.


----------



## Eric S (Aug 19, 2013)

Except that BART really is sort of a hybrid of commuter rail and heavy rail rapid transit. (And, I wonder, would it have been beneficial had it been developed as a S-Bahn/RER-type system? I know, what if, shoulda coulda woulda, non-standard gauge for a reason, etc)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 19, 2013)

Eric S said:


> Except that BART really is sort of a hybrid of commuter rail and heavy rail rapid transit. (And, I wonder, would it have been beneficial had it been developed as a S-Bahn/RER-type system? I know, what if, shoulda coulda woulda, non-standard gauge for a reason, etc)


You see, I might as well tell the whole story. Flying international is expensive. It's much cheaper when you go from a hub airport like SFO. But first I need to get to SFO. Since if I buy a Greyhound bus ticket to SFD in the city, it won't be much more than the BART fare to the airport alone, I find BART one of the worst deals I have seen in a long time. Then again, booking a flight together from where I live would be a terrible deal as well. So that's why I cannot bring myself to ride BART to the airport, despite the tough congestion that SamTrans buses have to deal with.

Edit: I should add that I have yet to actually fly straight out of SFO, but I'm just thinking about it.


----------



## calwatch (Aug 20, 2013)

Take the KX route to San Francisco (while it still exists) or the 292 southward to Burlingame and catch Caltrain there.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 20, 2013)

calwatch said:


> Take the KX route to San Francisco (while it still exists) or the 292 southward to Burlingame and catch Caltrain there.


Then I might as well just ride the KX or 292 all the way to SFO. That way I don't need to pay two fares or transfer.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 21, 2013)

BrianPR3 said:


> apparently from an employee (who will remain nameless) that this is all one sided
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I might almost shed a tear. Or not.

I'm sick of the public getting risk free pensions. Pensions have just about ruined many companies, and when they go bust, the retirees lose their pensions. 401(k) is really the best way to go. Yes, there will be down times, but you can always mitigate risk with diversity.

So, $24/hr isn't much to live on in San Fran? What are the average wages of other industries in the area?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 21, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> BrianPR3 said:
> 
> 
> > apparently from an employee (who will remain nameless) that this is all one sided
> ...


I bet this guy has a CDL, so he could just find a job driving a transit bus or driving Muni Metro. Maybe he could even drive a Greyhound bus or Walmart truck, those pay quite well.

Just a suggestion for those unhappy employees. Maybe it's a good way to eventually resolve this problem.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 7, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> BrianPR3 said:
> 
> 
> > apparently from an employee (who will remain nameless) that this is all one sided
> ...


So -- ?? Many companies have been ruined by making promises they couldn't keep? Not - they just file bankruptcy and let the promises go. Ruined? Never trust a corporation -- maybe true. Harder for a government agency to renege on promises? Sure.

Risk free pensions -- never was -- but it worked for a long long time. At least for fixed-income pensions.

Now - the last 20 years or so -- all us workers have learned that corporate or government pension promises are as useless as a "lifetime guarantee" on a roofing job.

They all lied.

If you are sick of government making false pension promises -- where were you when the promises were made? The pension was part of employment contract back when.

Sorry you are sick of gov and corp keeping promises.


----------



## sechs (Sep 8, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > > Then BART still has no excuse for $8.25 to the airport.
> ...


San Mateo County doesn't dedicate any part of its sales tax to BART as the BART member counties do. So, SamTrans must pay into BART for the part of the system that runs in San Mateo county. Under agreement between BART and SamTrans, SamTrans decides the fare for the part of the line in San Mateo County.

SamTrans chooses to try to recover some of the money that it must pay BART from people traveling to SFO. It's considerably cheaper to go to Millbrae, one stop furthur along.


----------



## sechs (Sep 8, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> > Take the KX route to San Francisco (while it still exists) or the 292 southward to Burlingame and catch Caltrain there.
> ...


Perhaps the question is, why don't you? I mean, other than you aren't supposed to take luggage to/from SFO on those buses.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 9, 2013)

sechs said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


Can you buy a ticket to Millbrae and get off at the Airport?



sechs said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > calwatch said:
> ...


You just answered your own question. How am I supposed to fly International with only a handbag?


----------



## sechs (Sep 9, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


I take it that you've never taken BART. You scan/tag your ticket as you enter and as you leave, so you cannot avoid the airport surcharge.

Still, it's cheaper than a cab.


----------



## sechs (Sep 9, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> How am I supposed to fly International with only a handbag?


Pack light.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 9, 2013)

So, how is 8 bucks unreasonable? London centre - Heathrow at least 5 pounds -nearly equal . Narita - Tokyo minimum 1200 up to 2400 yen or more? ?huh?


----------



## jis (Sep 9, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Then BART still has no excuse for $8.25 to the airport. I guess I'll have to contend with SF congestion while riding a SamTrans bus to the airport. I don't live in SF, so is there any other way to get there? International flight are expensive from here.


BART's $8.25 to the airport is quite in line with similar trips in similar big cities in the world.


Swadian Hardcore said:


> You just answered your own question. How am I supposed to fly International with only a handbag?


???? I do it from time to time, depending on the duration of the trip! A 3-4 day trip, no problem. A two week trip, well that would need a little more baggage possibly.


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Swadian: BART is just plain _convenient._ You get on at a station somewhere else (all the way out in Pleasanton; way out in Pittsburgh; up in Richmond; over in Oakland; right in the center of San Francisco; etc...) and you are dropped off INSIDE SFO. Not out front. Not around the corner. Not at an adjacent transit center. But right there, INSIDE the International Terminal, which pretty much central to the whole darn place. You can literally step off your train, pass through the fare gates, and walk over to join the security lineup for the TSA in a minute flat if your flight happened to be leaving from G wing (see the following SFO Terminal Map.) I know this, because I've done it before.

$8 won't do much for you today in most major Metro areas. Heck, Amtrak charges more to take the Capitol Corridor from SAC to DAV, a trip of substantially less distance! So, no, it is not a hugely expensive system to ride. More than a few others around the country, sure, but based on BART being one of the most heavily ridden rail transit systems we have, obviously they are not pricing themselves out of existence by any margin.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, $8.25 _is_ very much unreasonable for me, because it's only $10 to ride RNO-SFD on Greyhound! Only $10! And this Greyhound route is rarely late and has stations in the city centres, plus it runs 5 time Daily! Definately a cheap and comvenient option compared to the overpirced BART!

Sure, BART is convenient, I know that from other "Airport Lines" but international flights are _inconvenient_ themselves because of the limited departures. I would thus have to arrive very early at the airport anyway to account for my checked baggage so that I won't be rushed to that sole daily flight. I can pack light*er* on an international trip and lub it on the bus, but that comes back to my point that BART is serverly overpriced!

I can't pack too light either because my international trips are usually research trips that require lots of books and equipment. Add on my cloathes for these long trips and there you go, a drag freight's load of bags!

Things were so easy back in DEN, there was an United hub there so I could just book directly from DEN and transfer in SFO for Asia trips or ORD/IAD for Europe trips. As a hub, DEN fares are usually not extremly expensive. Airlines other than United flying there were charge low fares to undercut United's hub presence, giving me lots of flight options to choose from. Now I have to get to SFO first _or _overpay by up to $500!


----------



## tp49 (Sep 9, 2013)

BART and Greyhound aren't really comparable at all. The fare is reasonable for what it is though it may not be reasonable to you. Best option is if you don't like the price find another method to get there. Additionally I bet if Megabus wasn't running San Francisco to Reno that the Greyhound fare would be much higher than the $10 it is now.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 9, 2013)

tp49 said:


> BART and Greyhound aren't really comparable at all. The fare is reasonable for what it is though it may not be reasonable to you. Best option is if you don't like the price find another method to get there. Additionally I bet if Megabus wasn't running San Francisco to Reno that the Greyhound fare would be much higher than the $10 it is now.


Using the same logic, SamTrans runs suburban buses there for $4 compared to $8.25. The problem is the congestion and lower luggage capacity. And the Greyhounds over here are always packed except for the worse departure time, Megabus isn't as popular.

I'm thinking that I could ride SamTrans anyway from experience that I've taken my "international load" on a transit bus before with no issues. The buses are usually half-empty during non-pek times.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 9, 2013)

SamTrans into San Francisco is $5, runs once an hour, and is subject to the traffic on 101. For an extra $3.25, BART runs every 20 minutes even in off hours, is not subject to traffic woes, and has multiple stops in downtown SF plus access to the East Bay. In my opinion, BART to and from SFO is well worth the cost.

After spending several hundred dollars to get to SFO, I don't think I'm taking a transit bus to downtown San Francisco to save $3.25. I'm just happy to have a good option to the $17 Airport Express or a $60 cab ride.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 9, 2013)

Let's just agree to disagree. The outcome of this argument would not affect either of our travel plans anyway.


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep. Everyone should take whatever they choose to take. Arguments happen only when they try to justify what appears to be their strange choice to everyone else. Just don't do so. Ride whatever the heck you like and no one will care either way.  And as you said, outcome of such silly arguments seldom change the course of history.


----------



## chakk (Sep 10, 2013)

calwatch said:


> Take the KX route to San Francisco (while it still exists) or the 292 southward to Burlingame and catch Caltrain there.


Passengers may not carry luggage on the KX route between San Francisco and the airport, but luggage between the City and the airport is permitted aboard the 292 bus route.


----------



## sechs (Sep 14, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Things were so easy back in DEN, there was an United hub there so I could just book directly from DEN and transfer in SFO for Asia trips or ORD/IAD for Europe trips. As a hub, DEN fares are usually not extremly expensive. Airlines other than United flying there were charge low fares to undercut United's hub presence, giving me lots of flight options to choose from. Now I have to get to SFO first _or _overpay by up to $500!


SFO is a UA hub. That tends to drive up prices, particularly on direct flights.

Flights from DEN were probably cheaper because you had a connection. The fare had to compete with options from competitors.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 15, 2013)

sechs said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Things were so easy back in DEN, there was an United hub there so I could just book directly from DEN and transfer in SFO for Asia trips or ORD/IAD for Europe trips. As a hub, DEN fares are usually not extremly expensive. Airlines other than United flying there were charge low fares to undercut United's hub presence, giving me lots of flight options to choose from. Now I have to get to SFO first _or _overpay by up to $500!
> ...


I know it's a UA hub, but flights from there are still cheaper than from DEN, and a _lot _cheaper than from BHM where I used to live before that. RNO flights are _really _expensive!


----------



## chakk (Oct 14, 2013)

Tonight, BART management made what they call their "best and final" offer. Labor unions have requested that this offer be removed from the table and that management return to the bargaining table on 14 October. Union further said they will NOT go out on strike tonight, but will go out on strike at 12:01 AM on 15 October if no agreement is reached with management.


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 17, 2013)

After a week of daily deadlines, the unions have declared a strike at midnight tonight. Unlike the others, this one has a huge chance of coming through.


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 17, 2013)

Personally? This is an example of a Union asking too much. Some of the items being demanded from BART management are that the workers continue to pay 0% of their own salaries toward medical plans and pensions, while receiving a 5% COLA increase in salaries over a 2 year period.

BART already ranks as one of the highest-paid transit systems in the United States.

Sorry, but even though I am a Union worker myself, this is asking too much. I say terminate the negotiations at this point, fire all employees taking to the picket lines, and offer a one-time invitation to those current employees who would like to still have a job to come back at the terms offered in BART's "best and final offer." Which, per NPR, is a 3% COLA increase in salaries over a 3 year period and a 10% contribution toward health care and pensions.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 18, 2013)

BART did go on strike at 12:01 AM this morning. See article: http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/18/us/california-bart-strike/.

Here we go again!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 19, 2013)

The BART strike continues today (Saturday) while negotiations go nowhere. This might last quite some time.

See article: http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/BART-Unions-Write-Management-Say-Trains-Can-Roll-Tonight-228412661.html


----------



## BrianPR3 (Oct 22, 2013)

bart strike is over per all local media affilates


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 23, 2013)

BART, unions settle final contract dispute



> Bay Area Rapid Transit (BART) and its two largest unions have resolved all of their labor contract issues, agency and union representatives announced over the weekend.
> 
> BART General Manager Grace Crunican said she will recommend ratification of a final collective bargaining agreement with Service Employees International Union Local 1021 and Amalgamated Transit Union Local 1555. The agreement was reached Saturday with the assistance of the Federal Mediation Conciliation Service, BART and union officials said.


----------

